# Waiting for a match



## raerae85 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi i was wondering how long it took for others to be matched with a recipient.
The lister have been matching for about two weeks but i havent heard anything yet but im waiting for smear test reports to come back. 
Any help would be grateful as it feel like ive been waiting years!!!!
Thanks ladies.xxx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Raerae85 - waiting to be matched is horrible. My clinic said I would be matched within a week of my blood results coming back but actually took 4 weeks. Other ladies at my clinic got matched in a week. It really does depend on who they offer your profike out to, some take weeks to decide others are ready to go. The clinics will normally only offer your profile out to one recipient at a time to avoid both saying yes and being in an impossible position! Good luck with your journey and I hope you get matched soon!

Fay xx


----------



## raerae85 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Fay. I suppose I've waited this long a few more weeks wont hurt. Best wishes to you too.
Rachael xx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi rae - urgh it's horrible waiting.  You should nip over to the 'Egg Share online friends needed PART 2' thread - we're all at different stages there and the support and advice from everyone is invaluable ... don't worry that the thread is so long, just jump in at the end and you'll be caught up with everyone in no time!

In terms of timings - from that thread I've learnt there is no average.  We were incredibly lucky - I have a feeling our clinic maybe have a long waiting list for ED's as we were hurried along to complete our profile.  Our profile was sent on the Wednesday, Thursday the first lady turned it down, Friday it was sent to someone else and we had a match by the Monday.  Others however have taken weeks - one of the girls just had a match, but her recipient took ten days to make up her mind!


----------



## raerae85 (Jun 7, 2014)

I will have a look sillywrong thanks for the info. Just had a call from the clinic saying they have a match for me. I'm so excited for the next stage!!!xxx


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

RaeRae - Congrats on the match!!! Brilliant news! Sillywrong is right you should pop over to the egg share online friends needed, I am also on there and the other ladies on there two are lovely! There's lot's of support and information on there

Fay xx


----------

